# Help with MCR G0440 and Q4106



## lauri (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been trying to bill MCR the following: G0440 KX  (1 unit) Dx 707.15, 250.80  and
Q4106 JC KX 707.15 and 250.80.. I keep getting denials. Can someone shed some light on to this?

Thanx!

Lauri


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 13, 2011)

First you must list the 250.80 first and the 707.15 second,
second what does the denial state?


----------

